# Latest Vintages....



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi...

My latest vintages..

Rolex 16750 Pepsi

Tudor 7021 Blue Snowflake..














































Thanks..

Kai in Singapore


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Kai....

Superb watches there!

The patina on the 7021 is just lovely, I have one too but the colour of yours is nicer...


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

I love the 7021... especially the roulette datewheel... glad to see someone appreciate it as well.... good catch!!


----------

